# Soap commercial



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I just watched an Ivory soap commercial where they showed a bunch of different bathrooms with different shapes of soap at the sink. One was a hedgehog. :lol:


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Heeedddgggiiieeeeee <3


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Kalandra said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxdEw2ot7ws


Thank you Kalandra.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

I need to get some soap like that for my new house. That is awesome


----------

